# Dallas and Patches may be leaving tonight.....



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

...for a new home tonight. I knew this day could possibly come... and it's here. I've had them for nearly 7 months. Two lovely ladies are coming tonight to see them...they want both of them. They apparently started off with two ferals early in their lives, and thought that they made the best pets. Those two have since passed away...so they want two more. I talked long with them last night and they are very interested in my two. I have mixed emotions about letting them go  ....but I think it is for the best if they can bring comfort and joy to these ladies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can understand your mixed feelings, Janice. It would be very hard for me, after so long. We usually find ourselves loving our cats more every day...starting with day 1. Do what your heart tells you. There are other cats the ladies could adopt.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

They were lovely ladies... they fell in love with Dallas and Patches right away. They are going to an awesome home...I have no doubt about that. It's a bittersweet feeling...but I guess now I have room for lots more babies that need help!! :thumb


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! Janice purrs to the kittys


----------

